# Keine Vektorschriften unter CS5



## NikNolte (12. Mai 2010)

Ich habe die Trial-Version von CS5 installiert und bekomme bei der Texteingabe eine völlig verpixelte Schrift.
Nicht diese schöne glatte Vetktorschrift, die man beliebig skalieren kann.
Unter CS4, das ich parallel installierte habe, ist das nicht der Fall.

Kann man da irgendwas einstellen ?


----------



## Zinken (12. Mai 2010)

Hast Du mal in den Textoptionen die Einstellung für die Glättungsmethode (Anti-Aliasing) kontrolliert? Wenn dort "ohne" eingestellt ist, sehen die Schriften pixelig aus.


----------



## NikNolte (13. Mai 2010)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Hast Du mal in den Textoptionen die Einstellung für die Glättungsmethode (Anti-Aliasing) kontrolliert? Wenn dort "ohne" eingestellt ist, sehen die Schriften pixelig aus.



finde ich nirgends...mist


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. Mai 2010)

Ich habe zwar nicht die aktuelle Version, aber ich denke, dass sich da nichts geändert hat: Bei aktiviertem Textwerkzeug solltest du in der Optionsleiste direkt zwischen der Größe der Schrift und der Bündigkeit die Anti-Aliasing- bzw. Kantenglättungs-Art einstellen können.

Grüße

Philip


----------

